# how do i fit this up



## nickmcmechan (17 Apr 2008)

if you don't have the type of tap in this article:



http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/di ... ols/73.asp



and have two distinct hot and cold taps without screw fittings, then how do you link it up?


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2008)

Probably use a universal tap connector for a hose pipe.  Look in the gardening section of your local homebase/B&Q/Garden centre.

Something like this... or this...


----------



## Aeropars (17 Apr 2008)

I had the same concerns about this as well. In the end I opted not to use the fill and drain kit. Now i just syphon off the water with a 50ft hose attached to a eheim crook  then when its time to fill up again I just use the same hose attached to a universal tap connector. 

Those things waste loads of water because you have the tap on while your draining!


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

You could use one of these

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-f ... ctors.html

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (18 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You could use one of these
> 
> http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-f ... ctors.html
> 
> Sam



These connections are really good, i use these at customers houses when they don't have an outside tap.

I would say they fit 80% of taps, but if you have a mixer tap with a very curved spout, then you'll be wasting your time.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2008)

I just use a hose with a pump in one end inside the tank and the other end on the taps with hot and cold misture, with an extra piece coming off to drain, I can post some photos if interested. Pump cost ten or fifteen quid on ebay!


----------

